# Translation



## shaunzammitt

Hi all,

I had some photos posted by a friend and had some comments made on them.  I was wondering whether you would be able to translate for me please:









mark daming model dyan ah..... gamit na gamit ang cam mo dyan... goodluck bro!


pre ngaun ngaun lang ulet nakaka pitek 


ikaw na pre....ikaw na!hahaha madadala mo ba yan pag uwi mo dto pinas pre?hehehe


hehe yung pictures pre, oo hehe

Thanks,

Shaun


----------



## shaunzammitt

By the way, i Believe they are referring to a friend of mine in one of the photos.

Thanks again


----------



## shaunzammitt

shaunzammitt said:


> By the way, i Believe they are referring to a friend of mine in one of the photos.
> 
> Thanks again



Any help would be appreciated please.

Thanks,

Shaun


----------



## DotterKat

Mark, there sure are plenty of models there and your camera is certainly getting a lot of use. Good luck, bro! [_Models _is unspecified. It could be referring to fashion models or maybe even cars. In any case, they are obviously discussing pictures taken of _models_ using an apparently brand new camera].

Mate/Friend it is only of late that I have been able to ....... again. [_Pre _is _pare_, a term of endearment for a friend. _Ngaun ngaun_ _lang_ is ngayon ngayon lang (only recently / only of late) _Pitik/pitek _is a bit tricker. Formally it refers to the snapping of fingers or making a snapping sound but as used in slang it can mean to filch or steal something. However, I don't get the sense that the camera was stolen. It sounds more like careless banter between friends, one claiming that he "pinched/filched" his brand new camera. Alternatively, they could even be talking about the models and using _pitek _in an even more idiosyncratic, and vulgar, sense].


Yes, it's you, it's you! [Something akin to _Yeah, you're the man!_] Would you be able to take the camera with you when you come home to the Philippines?

Sure....I can take the pictures with me (but not the camera).


----------



## shaunzammitt

DotterKat said:


> Mark, there sure are plenty of models there and your camera is certainly getting a lot of use. Good luck, bro! [_Models _is unspecified. It could be referring to fashion models or maybe even cars. In any case, they are obviously discussing pictures taken of _models_ using an apparently brand new camera].
> 
> Mate/Friend it is only of late that I have been able to ....... again. [_Pre _is _pare_, a term of endearment for a friend. _Ngaun ngaun_ _lang_ is ngayon ngayon lang (only recently / only of late) _Pitik/pitek _is a bit tricker. Formally it refers to the snapping of fingers or making a snapping sound but as used in slang it can mean to filch or steal something. However, I don't get the sense that the camera was stolen. It sounds more like careless banter between friends, one claiming that he "pinched/filched" his brand new camera. Alternatively, they could even be talking about the models and using _pitek _in an even more idiosyncratic, and vulgar, sense].
> 
> 
> Yes, it's you, it's you! [Something akin to _Yeah, you're the man!_] Would you be able to take the camera with you when you come home to the Philippines?
> 
> Sure....I can take the pictures with me (but not the camera).



Many Thanks for your help on this.  I actually believe that _pitek_ has been used in reference to one of the girls in the pictures.  I actually think he is trying to say that he would like to be with that person, or referring to her in a vulgar sense.

Thanks again,

Shaun


----------



## Cake.

shaunzammitt said:


> pre ngaun ngaun lang ulet nakaka pitek




Hi, Shaun.

Nothing vulgar was being said, don't worry.  This is translated as:

"Dude, it's just now that I've been able to take pictures again."

DotterKat is correct that _pitek_ is an onomatopoeia for the snapping sound. In this case, it is used to refer to the snapping or clicking sound of a camera when taking pictures. For proper, textbook Filipino, it should have been _"pitek ng _camera" but just saying _pitek _is very commonly used in Filipino slang.

 The rest of what DotterKat said is spot on.


----------



## shaunzammitt

Cake. said:


> Hi, Shaun.
> 
> Nothing vulgar was being said, don't worry.  This is translated as:
> 
> "Dude, it's just now that I've been able to take pictures again."
> 
> DotterKat is correct that _pitek_ is an onomatopoeia for the snapping sound. In this case, it is used to refer to the snapping or clicking sound of a camera when taking pictures. For proper, textbook Filipino, it should have been _"pitek ng _camera" but just saying _pitek _is very commonly used in Filipino slang.
> 
> The rest of what DotterKat said is spot on.


Many Thanks for your help guys.  Much appreciated.


----------

